# Higgins taking Flight...



## Saving Tempest (Mar 21, 2019)

The 1962 Flightliner frame I bought from @irideiam is being unboxed carefully...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (May 28, 2019)

For now I can do some work on this but a member needs to get me my wheels soon...the LBS closed, I have to go 35 miles if I need one and your old bike is in the box and waiting, especially for the spoke replacement but all my spokes are for Beryl's rim relacing.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2019)

The wheels are here. Working on getting the tires, tubes and liners I want.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 16, 2019)

I am trying hard to finish and ride this bike on my birthday in ten daze...the last time I did this was with Tempest in 2012 and two weeks later I nearly DIED. Not doing that again!

Okay, eventually...but I'm finishing all my bikes FIRST.

And it has been a sad day for me as I learned a man I loved dearly, a mentor and just a swell person died at the end of last month in hospice care.

I use the word SWELL because I knew him. His wife was with him after 75 years and I guess God got an angel a taxi.

PS He was *101*.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jun 16, 2019)

condolences on your loss, may he rest in peace and may his memory bring joy to all that knew him.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 17, 2019)

The tires are ordered, the LBS in Nampa will call me back Wednesday? and I may just get this done on time.

Again, if you are reading, please call me Olivia Newton-John, I've loved you since 1981 and Marie Osmond will be busy.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 20, 2019)

Axle needs to go in and they are swell! Wheels from @A.S.BOLTNUT


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 24, 2019)

I told him that he had more Saran Wrap on that axle than Grandma's casseroles, but it's in and I'm hoping my friend with the chain tool can make it Wednesday morning, just in time, before I'm just insane...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 6, 2019)

Ever had one of those days when the part is smarter than you?

According to the hardware store the front axle from this wheelset is 5/16" (I can't remember whether he said 18 or 24 thread pitch). So all he had to give to me was a couple STOP NUTS.

Well, one is on all the way but the other side just wants to turn the entire axlewith it and I haven't got anything thin enough to place inside to halt it right, i.e a cone wrench.

NUTS! (literally)

Looks awesome otherwise.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2019)

Okay, if they had must given me regular nuts like the ones I stole from Beryl's unbuilt front hub I would have been done with the front wheel already. It's finally on, tight clearances and if it gets warped it might not turn but it spins freely now. My camera battery is not charged yet, no pics yet.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2019)

Speaking of nuts and bolts, I think the seat clamp is supposed to have a carriage bolt and apparently does not so I have to pull it and look. Just turns trying to tight it up.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2019)

I need to put the light tank back together right and with batteries.

Tried lifting the rear wheel up and in but it wasn't working for my quite right so I stopped there.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 18, 2019)

I had that type of tires on my Flying O Lancer when I first rebuilt it, they are fatter than a typical 26x2.125, they actually measure out almost 26x2.195 when aired up.   I had to deflate the rear to get it in and out of the the frame.

Finally I had to go to a narrower tire, a true 2.125 to ride it as I had a mm of rim wobble and it kept hitting the frame and fenders.  Even that on the middleweight the 2.125 are tight.

first two are the chen shing / beach bum style that are fat.   the third photo is with a real 2.125 tire on it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 18, 2019)

If you wanna see TIRES, there is a dealership's worth in my shed right now. They would have less clearance then these.

I have vintage Goodyear nylons, Carlisle Lightning Darts, it goes on.

I also spent more on those tires than this pair. I decided a new pair for a birthday present to myself was the thing. The Lightning Darts are for the 8? Schwinn Cruiser.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 19, 2019)

By the by, if I have to let the tire down to put it on, don't I then have to get a car ride to get it inflated again at the tire shop? That's about the only way to accomplish that.

Kinda defeats a purpose.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 26, 2019)

Other than getting the lens and batteries back in the tank, this bike is together and *running*! I had a friend help me and they need to send the pictures they took as my camera batteries and probably the camera  are almost toast. The seat is set just right and pedals smoothly, easy to get up to speed.

No name yet.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> View attachment 1036545
> View attachment 1036546
> View attachment 1036547



Great job!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 30, 2019)

Next mystery...I have a question about how  the lights in the tank are powered...how many volts, and with what?

I sprayed the lens of an LED headlight for the taillight but now that I have the tank off I see there is nothing in there for a battery pack so I don't know what voltage or cell(s) to use.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 12, 2019)

Well. I learned some time ago that it's a 12V LED installation and I finally wandered downtown to the hobby shop where I found 6V (4xAA) packs I can chain or a 6xAA (9V) pack to run slightly dim. The chained 6V are $1.99 each and the 9V $5.99 so that can be done locally. There are other battery types to consider but AA is cheapest to replace.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 5, 2019)

GOOD NEWS! I found the lens, and there in plain sight, it didn't fall behind my stereo display shelving by the door, so I got all the parts in one spot now and I have to go downtown and get the battery packs. Hopefully I will go get the battery packs and some more batteries and round up a taillight from my stuff and be done for a while.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 5, 2019)

I've got those and some Sunbeam ALKALINE AAs. It cost me $3 for 9 batteries but I think it will be worth it, and my bedroom clock needed one, works for me.

As Depeche Mode said, it's Construction Time Again!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 6, 2019)

Now I have a sturdy battery box, but how do it I wire it into get 12V and in the line with the switch and light? It's been a while.


----------

